# שדכן / מהדק



## amikama

הי,

איך אתם קוראים לציוד המשרדי הזה - שדכן או מהדק?





אני קורא לו שדכן. מבחינתי מהדק זה הדבר הזה:




(כן, אני יודע שהשם התקני לפי האקדמיה הוא מכלב. אבל מי בכלל משתמש במילה הזו?...)


----------



## Abaye

כבר שנים שלא ראיתי אחד כזה, איפה משתמשים עוד בניירת? כשעוד היו, קראנו לזה שדכן. ולפעמים מסכך, מלשון סיכה.


----------



## amikama

Abaye said:


> ולפעמים מסכך, מלשון סיכה.



מסכך?!  אם היו אומרים לי מסכך, לא הייתי מבין שהכוונה היא לשדכן. הייתי חושב שזה משהו שקשור לשמן סיכה.


----------



## Abaye

amikama said:


> מסכך?!  אם היו אומרים לי מסכך, לא הייתי מבין שהכוונה היא לשדכן. הייתי חושב שזה משהו שקשור לשמן סיכה.


אלא אם היית זוכר (בניגוד למרבית הישראלים) שהסִיכָה של שמן סיכה היא משורש ס-ו-כ ולכן הכף רפויה, ואז הדמיון למְסָכֵּך חלש יותר.
אני מודה שזה שם טפשי לכלי, אבל ממתי יש היגיון בשמות שהמציא מן הסתם מישהו במשרד נידח.


----------



## shalom00

הייתי חושב שמסכך הוא מלשון סוכה, סכך.


----------



## Abaye

shalom00 said:


> הייתי חושב שמסכך הוא מלשון סוכה, סכך.


משהו כזה?
_שלומית מסככת
אחר כך היא הולכת
לקנות ארבעת המינים_

הכול תלוי בהקשר, למשל:
_לא רציתי שהניירות יתפזרו אז לקחתי מסכך וסיככתי אותם כפול, ליתר ביטחון._


----------



## shalom00

שלומי מסכך את הסוכה בסכך ואז מסכך את הסכך במסכך.​


----------



## amikama

Abaye said:


> לא רציתי שהניירות יתפזרו אז לקחתי מסכך וסיככתי אותם כפול, ליתר ביטחון.


אם היית אומר לי משפט כזה, היה לוקח לי קצת יותר משנייה אחת או שתיים כדי להבין לאיזה מסכך אתה מתכוון...



shalom00 said:


> שלומי מסכך את הסוכה בסכך ואז מסכך את הסכך במסכך


המשפט הזה העיף לי ת'סכך 🤯


----------



## סייבר־שד

Abaye said:


> כבר שנים שלא ראיתי אחד כזה, איפה משתמשים עוד בניירת?


 במקסיקו עוד משתמשים את זה. 😁 אולי לא כל כך הרבה כמו לפני כמה שנים.


----------



## duhveer

This is an interesting question . I often wonder what word is used to describe the stapler, most people (who I have encountered including myself) would say "שדכן" (shadhan) and others would say "מהדק" (mehadek). I have yet to come across someone who refers to it as "מכלב".
Although it seems that the Academy of The Hebrew Language recommended saying "מכלב" (mahlev), the terms "שדכן" and "מהדק" have entrenched in our dialect and they probably wouldn't rapidly vanish.


----------



## סייבר־שד

Interesting, I thought _מהדק _was used to refer to a staple, and not to the stapler itself. Goes to show how much I've still got to learn, in terms of Hebrew vocabulary.


----------



## amikama

I call staples סיכות שדכן, or just סיכות for brevity.


----------



## Abaye

יוריקה! לא רק שיש מי שאומרים מסכך, אפילו יש ערך בויקימילון (ולא, לא אני הוספתי לטובת הדיון הנוכחי).
מסכך - ויקימילון

וגם מילוג, עד כמה שהוא מילון רציני.
מה זה שדכן - מילון עברי עברי - מילוג


----------



## duhveer

amikama said:


> I call staples סיכות שדכן, or just סיכות for brevity.


הסיכות של המהדק/שדכן/מכלב... לרוב יכונו "סיכות", מובן מאליו כי יתכוונו לסיכות משרדיות אלו של השדכן באשר לסיטואציה ולא ל"סיכות" סיכות שיער לדוגמה.


----------

